# when one door closes, TWO more rats come in... (pic heavy)



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

Just wanted to show-off my new baby RATS, since kawaii died (had her for only a month) i was on the hunt for another "look-a-like" 
well, i came home with 2 new babies... they are feeders, since i can not worth my life find a breeder in my area. (most of my rats ARE feeders, besides kawaii, all of them lived happy, healthy & over 1 1/2 years old)
These rats were thee tiniest rats i ever seen!! i asked the pet shop "are they to young to leave" they said no, they were not even with there mom, but man, where these little babies small! since they are eating on there own, i thought i get both. 










and here they are above!! to the left im told she is russian silver berkshire, to the right im told he's a blaze (from a RF member)

ok, so you see i said she&he... yup. I thought they were both GIRLS!!! they both "look-like" the same (down there) then 3 days, THREE days later, he grew balls!!? 











HER close up, the picture quality sucks, got it from my instagram since i deleted the original (all pictures shown has fliter)
She is all grey, but not "normal" grey, she a very very light grey with a pink( not beige) tail, ears, body, & feet, she's so light she almost looks purple!? ive seen grey rats before, but she is "different" 
The fliter on the picture makes her look, beige. 










HIS close up, this is the first day i got them, HE is soo sweet, always licks me, and follows my voice, He enjoys playing with the "big-boys" 









Is he a blaze? because i thought a blaze rat, has white in the middle of there head? as you see he's half black half white! 


They are the sweetest, non scared, baby rats i ever own, since finding out i have a girl & boy, THEY ARE SEPARATED, the boy now lives with the big boys, and the girl is a lone, soon to get her a friend, they all get along good.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

SO CUTE!  Glad you saved them from an snakes belly! Sorry about the miss-sexed boy though! I love the last picture, so much detail and depth.


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

coxbrea151 said:


> SO CUTE!  Glad you saved them from an snakes belly! Sorry about the miss-sexed boy though! I love the last picture, so much detail and depth.


i know i love the last picture, it came out sooo good using my camera. The other pictures dont do justice :/ With every rat i ever had, i always got them from a pet-shop, not a chain one, just a "local pop-shop" all of them lived 1 1/2 years, but kawaii lived only 2 months.
This pet shop i go to, breeders there own rats, then sad part is the feed the PEW's & keep the "pretty" ones for pets  i REALLY want a PEW they are soooooooo pretty to me. 

I know its better to go to a breeder....but
{GOOD} Breeders are too hard to find in the bayarea, and to be honest they "do-to-much" The 2 breeders i talked to, never knew what rats they had available they always wanted to call me back, they dont allow male & female adoption only on of the other, even tho im NOT breeding & have 2 cages (one for male one for females) then they want ME to call 3 other breeders UGH, so i gave up on breeders, i called shelters too- but they sell adults, i would like to get an adult, but they scared me away telling me the adults were not as "friendly" none of my rats bit me, so i didnt want to go there....


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

koawren said:


> Beautiful babies!


lovely rats in your banner


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep he's a blaze. Blazes just mean they have a white marking coming up from their lip. There are different types of blazes, recessive blazes tend to be Lightning blazes or blazes like he has, High white wedges tend to be wedge blazes (symetrical and in the middle of their face). does that make sense?

Why don't you get your boys neutered or her spayed (I think it would be better to spay her that way it reduces her chances of tumors and those can be expensive tumor removals) so they can live together? I mean, you have no plans on breeding so It would be less stressful on them because they aren't smelling other rats and wanting to play with them, less stressful on you because only having to focus on one group of rats, and I think the two babies would like it since they were all ready together.


----------



## KaylaMeows (Aug 29, 2012)

Aw!! They're so sweet  I adopted two baby rats recently aswell, in hopes of giving my big boy a new friend. It's always so exciting when you bring new ratties home! Good luck with the cuties!!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

You could always get her spayed  avoid health issues and make them one big happy family 

I have seen lilac and dove hamsters but I think blues are about the only grey for rats


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

LightningWolf said:


> Yep he's a blaze. Blazes just mean they have a white marking coming up from their lip. There are different types of blazes, recessive blazes tend to be Lightning blazes or blazes like he has, High white wedges tend to be wedge blazes (symetrical and in the middle of their face). does that make sense?
> 
> Why don't you get your boys neutered or her spayed (I think it would be better to spay her that way it reduces her chances of tumors and those can be expensive tumor removals) so they can live together? I mean, you have no plans on breeding so It would be less stressful on them because they aren't smelling other rats and wanting to play with them, less stressful on you because only having to focus on one group of rats, and I think the two babies would like it since they were all ready together.


Ive thought about getting them fixed, i also talked to a rat rescue here in the bay and they said its stressfull of them to get girls fix.
well, the boy is already in with the big boys, and the girl is alone, for now. I have a HUGE cage for the both of them, im sure there doing just well, as they are


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I got my boy neutered and he never had issues with it. I would get your girl spayed in the long run it will make her life much easier and greatly decrease her chances for certain illnesses and tumors. Unspayed females have a 70% chance of tumors.


----------

